# Lots of saltwater equipment...great deals.



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

120g tank and stand. 48x24x24 star 3 sides, l side overflow.
No scratches, no chips, needs cleaning. $500 (sold)
Gryphon saw, as new, maybe 10 mild uses, in box, $250 (sold)
48" and 36" giessmann T5 - actinic plus $12ea. 3 or more @$10ea.(48" all sold)
Maxijet 900. New in box. $15
Cadlight pls 100, new in box, needs front Venturi pc. $45
Marine land 350 power filter , new in box $20
New co2 regulators $25
Vertex Marino blanco 12" led strips $45 (new is over $200)
Hanna po4 checker, new, but will need reagent, $20
Vertex zero reactor, new, $100
Reef octopus nwb 110. New in box, $200
Used reef rite Xho actinic $200 48"(sold)
Large bi all filter with bio balls $50
Iwaki 40rlt with valves $60
Blueline 40x with valves $60
I'm still going through more items, I'll post as find items,
Milton pick up, no pics, if your interested come by and see it,
Thanks!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Gryphon sold...
May consider trade of some sort, I'm looking for 50g cube. Read ready.
Must be excellent condition.
The 120 above was my tank but I'm traveling a little more and no time for larger tank,
Thx


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Add 2 vertex 36" lumina led
$750 ea.


----------

